# net.eth0 fails to start(solved)

## Gankfest

kernel module nforce(forcedeth) driver loaded in the kernel.

lspci:

```
MCP Ethernet
```

dmesg | grep forcedeth:

```
nforce ethernet driver ver. 0.64
```

I don't understand why it's not coming up, starting:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

fails at can't find device, check kernel and make sure the proper module is loaded or w/e it says.

----------

## cach0rr0

```

cat /proc/net/dev

```

does eth0 exist? 

does ethANYTHING exist? 

Commonly, for one reason or another, udev sees your card as a new card, and will mark it as eth1 (for example) instead of eth0; if this happens, nuke the udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ (you can simply nuke the one that says 'persistent net rules' or whatever, and reboot)

If no ethanything exists, well, that's another matter.

----------

## Gankfest

```
cat /proc/net/dev
```

shows that eth2 exists

in file:

```
/etc/udev/rules.d
```

is empty!

----------

## cach0rr0

/etc/udev/rules/d is a directory, not a file

```

rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

and reboot. Should be eth0 again

----------

## Gankfest

Alright that worked, thanx again.  :Smile: 

----------

